# 2007 Michaels Teaser Pics



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay i promised some pics so here they are. This is just what i purchased. The manager wouldnt let me take pics of the other stuff. Im hoping to sneak in there though and get some without asking. 




























I started putting images on until i realized how many i had. Heres the link to the rest. Ill be putting video of them on in a bit and send out the link so you can see what they do as well. I hope this helps and gets people excited for the up coming season.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, that pirate skull and the vampire bust look outstanding for Michael's stuff. How much were they?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

How much were the busts??? I'd definitely buy those.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, I KNOW!!!! The busts were only 20 bucks a piece and with my 40% off coupon they were 12...cant beat taht with a stick. The pirate skull was 10. Im putting a few more pics on that i somehow missed.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm getting them! Right now I just have some regular cement busts of Mozart/Shakespeare etc, so these will be an interesting addition. I currently have two 40% off, I'm saving them all this year and will gather the troops to go in and use them!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I just came back from my Michaels, but they just had the Spookey Town stuff out still. But all of the area shelves were empty as thought they were getting ready to put things out shortly. I even had my 40% off coupons in hand! Guess I will be going back tomorrow too! Thanks for the heads up Turtle.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I talked to a friend in Iowa and she said they didnt have their stuff up at my hometown micheals either. Ive got one more reason to add to my list of why im glad i left iowa. LOL.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the preview Turtle! Looks like some cool stuff this year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hey dave if you or any of the other MNT'ers want some stuff and you dont have anything up yet at your micheals ill be happy to pick it up for you guys. Like i said im gunna try to sneak some pics of everythign.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wildomar, curious, which Michaels?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I saw the pic of the clear skull, and said, "that's the same one I saw at Garden Ridge!" Then I looked at the price tag and it is plainly marked 'Garden Ridge'. I saw and lusted over the bat there as well.

So... my question is: how much of this stuff is Michaels and how much of it is Garden Ridge?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOKAY!! I think i finally have ALL the pictures and videos on one thing. WHEW, who knew this would be so much work for the technologically challenged. Heres the link with everything i hope. 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Turtle, that sure was fun shopping with you, we'll have to do it again soon.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

slimy said:


> I saw the pic of the clear skull, and said, "that's the same one I saw at Garden Ridge!" Then I looked at the price tag and it is plainly marked 'Garden Ridge'. I saw and lusted over the bat there as well.
> 
> So... my question is: how much of this stuff is Michaels and how much of it is Garden Ridge?


OOOh slimy good thing you said that. A few of my things are from garden ridge. Im sorry i was jsut excited about the stuff and lumped this in with the micheals stuff. The vampire guy that hangs is GR and so are the 2 talking skulls. If you are interested in the donna doll and you have a GR near you and no 40% off micheals coupon i suggest getting it there. It is regularly priced at $99.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Hey Turtle, that sure was fun shopping with you, we'll have to do it again soon.


LOL, thanks BB...Just doing my part to keep the spirit.


----------



## MattB (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the photos.

May I ask how much Dead Donna was?

Thanks,
Matt

:jol:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Matt~
I got her for $65 since i was at a store that was having a grand reopening so they had the 50% off coupon. Regularly priced $130.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work there Turtle! Even if my Michaels doesnt have all of their stuff out yet, I feel as though I just went shopping! Albeit with no hit to the credit card... yet.

Johnny: I was at the one out here in Temecula.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Good pics. Nice in action videos. Did I hear the manager tell you to put the video camera down? LOL Ironically that's the best advertisement those two places could hope for. Glad you had fun. Leave it to a hard core fan to find that much stuff in July!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I think I asked this before but forgot the answer.

How does one get a 40% coupon from Michaels?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

SpectreTTM said:


> I think I asked this before but forgot the answer.
> 
> How does one get a 40% coupon from Michaels?


Random weeks, they put a flyer in the Sunday newspaper. They're in there, but not every time they do a circular.

This past week (Sunday the 29th of July) they put two in there. One for this week, and one for next week.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice stuff, but too bad it wasn't Michaels, I would have picked up more animated skulls at that price.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well Vlad if you want some ill be happy to get them for you. Just let me know which skull and how many.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool stuff Turtle!! 
I gotta get over there myself some day.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dang! I _*really*_ like the hanging vampire and got all lathered up until I saw it didn't come from Michaels We don't have Garden Ridge here.
Mind if I ask how big it is and how much? Maybe Spencers or Spirit will carry it.
Nice haul so early in the year!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

20 bucks and its about 3ft


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great Job Turtle!
I am so bummed our Michaels closed. Pat Catan's is the next closet thing and they don't have anything like that out! 
I'm gonna do a search and see where all the Michaels are at!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good luck!! If you dont find one ill be happy to bring something with me to the MNT. Just let me know


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll word this carefully T, How *tall *are the busts? Quite a shopping spree you had there.
Pops


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lol
Lol
Lol
Lol


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Vampire is 16"T 12"W Lady is 16"T 9.5"W amd the boy is 13.5"T and 10"W


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

And i let that one slide pops.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks kid, appriciate it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was disappointed in the Donna the Dead. It is less than 5 feet tall and has the same sound track as the Zombie Bride. I was itching to get it until I saw it out of the box at Garden Ridge.

I wonder if it can be modified?

Thanks for the shopping list. Everything looks awesome. 
Love the vampire, bustesses and the caged skelly.
I think those bustesses would look cool on grave stones.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im not going to use standing anyway. I plan to put her in a bed all tied up like the exorsist chick. I think itll be perfect for it.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the preview turtle...still nothing like that up here yet.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> OOOh slimy good thing you said that. A few of my things are from garden ridge. Im sorry i was jsut excited about the stuff and lumped this in with the micheals stuff. The vampire guy that hangs is GR and so are the 2 talking skulls.


Dang it! Here I got all excited 'cause I need the skull with the eyeballs.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hauntie ya know ill be happy to get that for you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hauntie ya know ill be happy to get that for you.


Nah, I'll wait. The shipping would be a b*tch anyway (I want 5).


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

So wait, where are the busts from? lol.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The skull heads come from Garden Ridge and if you mean the grey busts they come from micheals.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank god.


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

I picked up that dead donna today also! Shes cool looking but i need to butcher her up to make her look better! I also bought that gypsy ball. I wanted her last year but she sold out before i had a chance to get her. I didnt see those busts so i have to go back for those!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Checked a couple Michaels around here, still putting out their stuff.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good use of Donna the Dead. I think she would look good in an Exorcist situation.
I agree, Jon she could use some face work. I just wish she had a different sound track.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting all those pics! That was so nice of you.
I can hardly wait for my Michael's to put more if its Halloween stuff on the shelves.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey turtle2778 thanks for all the pictures you posted. I was thinking about getting the hanging skeleton cage, and now that I now those busts may become available soon I am defintely gonna monitor the Michaels here.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome! But I had a ragshop that's like michaels and they just went out. It was old halloween stuff but 2 Gemmy Talking skulls $15 instead of 25-30 isn't bad


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Tease!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

lol...you know me DT


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, I went back today and they still didnt have any of the new stuff out. Brumble, grumble, profanity, grumble, pfffht!

Good news is that they have two coupons in their Imaginate magazine....

Oh CRAP!!! I thought it was a freebee and I just took one!! I just noticed the Flyer/Magazine has a $1.00 cost associated with it. OOOOoppps! Appearantly, I qualify as a shoplifter now! Oh well, I will have to make it up to them and buy a bunch more. Assuming of course I am not incarcerated before the day is out.

Um, in any case, there are two coupons in it that are valid through November 1. 2007.

The first is 10% off the entire purchase, including sale items, and

the second is 25% off the entire purchase of regular priced items.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Where's the magazine? By the checkout I assume?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Where's the magazine? By the checkout I assume?


You can take... um, er... that is to say, I found mine on the outside of the square cage gizmos that hold all of the carveable pumpkins near the front of the store.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oooooh, ummmmm. You're in trouble! hehehe

I almost grabbed one myself until I saw the $1 price. I guess I should have bought one.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Turtle. Got a Michaels not to far from me. Will definitely check it out. I want those busts


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

*whines*
Man, I have three Michael's near me and NOTHING new. I lust for those busts now (take that as you will).

My search was not completely in vain however. I was just about to leave when a shelf somewhere in the store collapsed and the most beautiful shattering sounds rang out for a good 30 seconds. Maybe it was my negative vibes, maybe it wasn't, but a girl can hope.  Suffer Michael's suffer!!! Bwahahaaaa!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the pic's my Michaels is thirty miles away, I hate to make the trip if they don't have good stuff.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Of course it was you, us haunters are not people to mess with


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> LOL, I KNOW!!!! The busts were only 20 bucks a piece and with my 40% off coupon they were 12...cant beat taht with a stick. The pirate skull was 10. Im putting a few more pics on that i somehow missed.


Turtle, if I can't find any in my area, how much do you think it would cost to ship one each of the busts to 19022?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Turtle, can you estimate the weight of one of the busts?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hey T - if you're going to throw away the little "try me" button thingies on the skulls can I have them?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

After seeing Turtle's pics, I stopped off at Michaels after work with a 40% off coupon and $12. Picked up this guy. Very nice for the a money. BTW Wildomar, it weighs a bit more than 5 lbs.


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

where do you guys get that 40% off coupon... I hear about it on here all the time


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DRoZ said:


> where do you guys get that 40% off coupon... I hear about it on here all the time


Our Sunday paper has the Michaels advertising insert. The coupons are on the front page.


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, Im not sure if my sunday paper gets it or not... ill have to check... thanks again..


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Some area's only do it for the home delivery papers. My paper in iowa did that. Luckily i get all the coupons i want from the paper machine outside the walmart here in KY.


----------

